# Corsair K70 Gen2 MX-BLUE kaputt



## rackcity (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

Gestern Abend ist mir meine K70 abgeraucht. Von jetzt auf gleich hat sie einfach gesponnen und sämtliche Tasten ausgeführt. Ein Check an einem anderen PC brachte das selbe Resulat und demnach ist sie Defekt.
Bios Update, Bios Switch (auf ein anderes) brachte auch nichts.

Gekauft wurde sie am 0.6.07.2014 und hat somit ja noch Garantie oder Irre ich mich?

Auf der Warranty Seite ist es für mich nicht "deutlich" beschrieben. Da unten was über "überarbeite" Produkte steht mit 1 Jahr und oben bei Keyboards 2 Jahre.

Fällt die K70 Gen 2 unter den 2 Jahren Garantie oder unter die Garantie von einem Jahr?

Wäre schade wenn's bei einem Jahr wäre. 150€ sind eben 150€.

Ticket ist bereits offen.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juni 2016)

Hi rackcity,

hier gelten die 2 Jahre. Ersatz solltest du bereits haben. Falls nicht, schreibe mir bitte die Ticketnummer auf und ich hake nach.

Grüße


----------

